
Visual Website Optimizer changing payment gateway – what's going on? - YPCrumble
I just got the following email. Does anyone know what&#x27;s actually going on? It seems really odd that a service like this would do something so drastic...it seems like this would cost a lot of $$$. The email doesn&#x27;t provide any sensible explanation and leads me to believe things were not secure before:<p>We wanted to inform you that we are making some changes to the VWO payment gateway. These changes are being made to ensure that our payment processing systems are up to date with the latest norms. To ensure smooth migration to the new system, we’ll send you a migration link just before your current billing cycle ends.<p>Please note that this change will not impact your VWO plan pricing in any way. Your billing details will remain the same even after moving to the new gateway. However, you’ll need to migrate to the new system in order to continue using VWO.<p>In case of any concerns, please write to us at support@wingify.com.
======
sparshgupta
I head VWO and let me explain this here. We were billing some of our customers
from our subsidiary. We have now decided to consolidate all our accounts into
our parent entity and hence we are moving the payment gateway for these
customers. There are no issues with Security or Data, and we are only moving
between two accounts of the same payment gateway.

